# Чем Gentoo превосходит Sabayon?

## gensib

Подскажите.

Попробовал разные ОС Linux.

У каждой были какие либо проблемы для моей конфигурации.

(У меня стоит нетбук ASUS Eee PC, который я подключаю к большому монитору Flatron E2411)

Автоматически настраивается нормальное их взаимодействие только в Fedora и Sabayon.

Если установить Gentoo, то сложно ли настроить драйвера монитора на нормальное расширение?

----------

## BiFkun

 *gensib wrote:*   

> то сложно ли настроить драйвера монитора на нормальное расширение?

 

В некоторых случаях иксы сами определяют доступные разрешения для любого монитора.

Если определилось неправильно(или не совсем правильно), то придётся редактировать файл xorg.conf.

Или если вы используете закрытые драйвера, то использовать их утилиты настройки.

----------

## burik666

Просто возьмите конфиги иксов из Fedora/Sabayon.

----------

